# PPS Pro fert dosing sysstem???



## Waterman (Oct 7, 2013)

As usual I'm finding conflicting information on line. I'm looking to do the PPS Pro dosing system with my planted tanks. What I've found on line says to mix the solutions as per the guide, then to dose equal parts of each Macros and Micros at a rate of 1ml per 10 gal daily before the lights come on. One document said to dose 1ml per 10 gal of Macros and 1drop per 10 gal of micros??

I'm wondering if this is just a type o or if someone knows or has had experience with dosing this way? When I've tried dosing equal parts of both my tank always seems to get out of balance and I start getting some algae.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## KC1314 (Feb 14, 2016)

Hi Waterman,

I dose equal parts of both in my 60p, and I use this calculator for my dosage and fert mixes:

Aquarium Calculators | PPS-Pro | DIY Aquarium Plant Food Calculator

PPS pro is designed to add only what the plants need on a daily basis.
I don't think the algae will get out of hand as fast as say... if you were dosing EI.
Instead of just stopping to dose, you can just let it run but increase the frequency of water change, cause sometimes the plants need time to catch up to the change.

That way, you have time to identify the factor(s) that is causing the imbalance (cause maybe the ferts is just making other imbalance worse).

Some additional information would allow members to better identify the cause for the imbalance:

High tech / Low tech ; if High tech, how much CO2 are you pushing?

Light: what kind of light, and how long are you running it?

How long has the tank been set up?
If it's a newly set up tank, how long has it been since the plants were planted. 
It takes time for the plants to "acclimate" to start growing. If it's a new tank and the plants are freshly planted, they won't need ferts (for at least the 1-2 weeks).
Adding ferts while the plant is "lagging" will cause algae


How much plants do you have in there? and what kind? 
Some plants have low demand, some are high demand, which affects how quickly the plants depletes the ferts you are putting in)

What kind of algae are you seeing when you dose?
Different algae points to different deficiencies.

Forget the algae for a minute, and evaluate how all your plants are doing.
If you take care of the plants, the plants will take care of the algae for you.

Hope this gives you some ideas with the tank,

-KC


----------



## Waterman (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi KC,

Thanks a ton for all the feedback.

My tanks are established, one is almost 4 years and the other is just over a year. Both are pretty packed with plants. The one i have more trouble with is the older one. It's a 70 gal I originally set up as a low tech tank on the cheap. I used play sand with root tabs for a base, to save money and to see if it would work. I've had ok success with it growing some plants pretty well. Then I added CO2 and things really took off and then changed from CFL's to a pair of Kessil A150's. Things are still growing really well but it does seem to be a bit more fragile with the balance. The algae I get is green slime algae on the glass and on the leaves of some plants, Hygrophila Corimbosa (I think) and my tiger lotus. My anubias are covered in a darker, almost black algae but my Cryptocoryne wendtii are fine, no algae at all.

The only way I check for the co2 is by the drop checker keeping the solution green. Perhaps I could push the co2 a bit more...

I'm also running my lights 10 hours a day. Could cut that back a bit?

I think you're assessment is correct when you say it takes time for the plants to adjust. I went from a low dose of Seachem ferts to the PPS Pro system so they were a little shocked. I need to go a little slower and let the tanks respond to the changes over time. I think with the added fertz I probably should have upped my co2 a bit as well.

I'm also dosing the recommended dose of Excel every day.

Thanks again.


----------



## Waterman (Oct 7, 2013)

Just a quick update...

I followed KC's advice, did a 50% plus water change and cut the dose by about 2/3. The tank looks much better but again, time will tell.

I did see a large growth spurt in the plants, seemed like overnight but really its been over the week. The plants responded to the available excess nutrients in the water and took off. Now hopefully the algae backs off.

On another learning note, through paying more attention to proper dosing and starting the PPS Pro system I'm realizing the main deficiency in my tank was nutrients when I thought it was light. When I switched from CFL's to LED's the light seemed much lower. I have two Kessil A150's over a 4 foot tank so I knew I was stretching them a bit. I love the natural look of the shimmer lines and the natural shading but my Hygro grew like trees. It grew but only had leaves on the top with bare stems, a bit disappointing. I thought this was due to shading of the lower portion but now with the added nutrients I'm maintaining leaves top to bottom and getting more branching.

I've also seen what seems like overnight growth in my lotus. The leaves are the size of my fist and deep red.


----------

